
Adventures of a Foreigner in Silicon Valley, Part 1: Why? - wslh
https://medium.com/@maraoz/adventures-of-a-foreigner-in-silicon-valley-part-1-why-80f78639e7ea
======
11thEarlOfMar
Whitfield Diffie... I have to admit that's pretty cool.

